# **Vote** for new Rocket forum slogan



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Since we want to see who voted for what, I am not going to post a poll. Make a post with the respective number in it:

1. All The Skill, None of the Drama
2. The Dynasty is just getting started in H-Town
3. Impossible is nothing
4. The time is Yao
5. Never underestimate the heart of a champion
6. Lift-off the tarmac with T-Mac
7. Forget Iraq, the West just got a regime change
8. The Next Big Thing


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I vote for #1 (All the Skill, None of the Drama).


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

#1 All the skill, none of the drama.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I will vote for number 1 as well.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

The Time is Yao gets my vote


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

#4 - *The time is Yao*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh well I'll go with #1 as well

btw The Time is Yao is actually the slogan for Yaomingmania.com's forum...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i will vote for 6,cuz it sounds so interesting(Tarmac--Tmac)


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

4 or 8


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

The time is Yao!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The time is Yao


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

The Time is Yao.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

*#3 - Impossible is Nothing* 

They already have a nickname for the duo on clutchcity.net, I'll look it up later.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

number 1


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

1. All The Skill, None of the Drama

I like this one.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, there is a tie between 1 and 4, but since #4 is the slogan at YaoMania I think we should go with #1 (All the Skill, None of the Drama).

Thoughts or objections?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

None here, I second the motion to use #1.  Besides, it's our new star player's number... it's okay right that we should use it for our slogan.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I will also second the motion. "Those in favor say Yay or Neigh."


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

Go with #1.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

I know I'm late, but for the record, I like "All the skill, none of the drama" the most.

Matt


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

It's official! Let's change it!


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

The time is Yao.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's up!


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

#4
:yes:


----------

